# Cannot uninstall program from my computer.



## Egneil (Apr 3, 2012)

I currently can't uninstall the program 'Symantec Endpoint Protection' from my computer. I tried using Add/Remove Programs, but towards the end of configuring the program it stopped. When I looked on the task manager, it showed that no CPU was being used. (The only CPU usage was for the task manager itself.) After about an hour of this I decided that I should just cancel the uninstall. When I tried, no CPU was used in the process, so I decided to force quit it. (Which I'm just starting to realize was a mistake.) After this I went online and looked up how to uninstall manually. (The article I found was: http://www.symantec.com/business/support/index?page=content&id=TECH102261) When I got to step 2, I stopped when I couldn't stop the symantec endpoint protection service. Attempting to stop the service gives the error message:

Could not stop the Symantec Endpoint Protection service on Local Computer.

Error 1053: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

My computer is running Windows XP Service Pack 3, and has 3.00 GHz CPU and 2.99 GHz, 3.50 GB's of RAM. I'm not sure how to find the version number of Symantec, my closest estimate would be 11.105 or 11.005. I know it was only a little over version 11. If you need more information, please tell me where to find it and I'll post it.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

Try using CCleaner. It has a nice uninstall section


----------



## temp02 (Apr 3, 2012)

Do what *brandonwh64* suggests, and only if that doesn't work try un-installing it under safe mode (press F8 after BIOS screen but before windows starts loading ans select it).


----------



## Egneil (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay, I found and tried to download and use ccleaner. But it turns out that ccleaner was already unsuccessfully removed from my system. (It's location was in the E drive, which I don't have. It might have been in another partition or on another hard drive, which was then removed.) And there are still fragments of it on my computer which seem to prevent it from being installed. (It shows up in add/remove programs but can't be removed, and a lot of problems arose from trying to install it.)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

HMM it sounds like your PC is ready for a format and a full reinstall of Windows :/


----------



## Egneil (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think that that's an option seeing as I don't have a windows disk. (The computer was bought from a store preloaded.) And after talking with my dad I think that the fragments are from when my brother ran ccleaner from a flash drive. If I have to reinstall everything though I'll need to find a better operating system.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

Egneil said:


> I don't think that that's an option seeing as I don't have a windows disk. (The computer was bought from a store preloaded.) And after talking with my dad I think that the fragments are from when my brother ran ccleaner from a flash drive. If I have to reinstall everything though I'll need to find a better operating system.



What OS do you have? Also do you have a Windows COA sticker on the side of your PC? More than likely you do and all you need is the disk. If its windows 7 then there is a website that hosts the windows ISO images and all you need is a DVD burner, a blank DVD, and your COA sticker and your in business.


----------



## Egneil (Apr 3, 2012)

I listed my OS earlier, which was Windows XP, SP:3. As for the sticker, I don't have one as the computer came from a second hand store. Also I've been having problems from my DVD-ROM drive for a while, it can barely read a DVD so I doubt I could write one. (Putting in a DVD will work for a while but after a few minutes the computer will completely forget that it has a D drive.)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

Egneil said:


> I listed my OS earlier, which was Windows XP, SP:3. As for the sticker, I don't have one as the computer came from a second hand store. Also I've been having problems from my DVD-ROM drive for a while, it can barely read a DVD so I doubt I could write one. (Putting in a DVD will work for a while but after a few minutes the computer will completely forget that it has a D drive.)



If your interested I have some windows 7 COA's also some Windows Vista and XP's as well


----------



## bencrutz (Apr 3, 2012)

try to uninstall it using revo uninstaller....


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 3, 2012)

Egneil said:


> I listed my OS earlier, which was Windows XP, SP:3. As for the sticker, I don't have one as the computer came from a second hand store. Also I've been having problems from my DVD-ROM drive for a while, it can barely read a DVD so I doubt I could write one. (Putting in a DVD will work for a while but after a few minutes the computer will completely forget that it has a D drive.)



Magicjellybean will find your Windows license key. Write it down and then you can re-install Windows.


----------



## Kalevalen (Apr 3, 2012)

Solution



Warning: These removal steps can disable other Symantec products that are installed on the computer. It is recommended that all Symantec products be uninstalled by using Add or Remove Programs before starting this process.



Log on as Administrator
Manual removal of Symantec Endpoint Protection must be done from the Administrator account. To enable the Administrator account, read the following document from the Microsoft Knowledge Base: Enable and Disable the Built-in Administrator Account.

When the Administrator account is enabled, log on to that account.

Stop Symantec Endpoint Protection

    Click Start > Run.
    Type msconfig
    Click OK.
    On the Startup tab, uncheck Symantec Security Technologies.
    In the Services tab, uncheck the following (not all may be present):
        Symantec Event Manager
        Symantec Settings Manager
        LiveUpdate
        Symantec Management Client
        Symantec Network Access Control
        Symantec Endpoint Protection
    Click OK, and then restart the computer.
    After the computer starts up, an alert appears. Check the box and click OK.



Remove the Teefer2 driver

    Click Start > Settings > Control Panel > Network Connections.
    Click a connection.
    In the dialog, click Properties.
    Select Teefer2 Driver and click Uninstall.
    You will need to repeat these steps for each Network Connection.
    Restart the computer.


Remove Symantec Endpoint Protection from the registry

    Click Start > Run.
    Type regedit and Click OK.
    In the Windows registry editor, in the left pane, delete the following keys if they are present. If one is not present, proceed to the next one.
        HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\Shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\LDVPMenu
        HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Sygate Technologies, Inc.
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Symantec\InstalledApps, SAVCE value only
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Whole Security
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Intel\LANDesk
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\LiveUpdate
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SevInst
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\VirtualDeviceDrivers
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\ccEvtMgr
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\ccSetMgr
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\eeCtrl
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\EraserUtilRebootDrv
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\LiveUpdate
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NAVENG
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NAVEX15
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SmcService
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SNAC
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SnacNp
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SPBBCDrv
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SRTSP
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SRTSPL
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SRTSPX
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Symantec AntiVirus
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SymEvent
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SYMREDRV
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SYMTDI
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Teefer2
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Wps
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\WpsHelper
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Symantec
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application\ccSvcHst
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application\LiveUpdate
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application\SescLU
        HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application\Symantec AntiVirus
    Navigate to the following key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall
    Select Uninstall.
    Select Edit
    Click Find.
    Type symantec
    Click Find Next.
    A value appears in the right pane that includes the word Symantec, in a key that is still in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall.
    If the key that is selected is still in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall, delete the key (in the left pane), and then repeat the search.
    If the key that is selected is not in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall, continue to the next step.
    Remove any values with "Symantec" in the path from the following key:

    HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
    Search for the following strings, and delete any registry keys that contain them:
        331D64B67B1D6024FAD99FA7FAAE8F3
        Vpshell2
        VpShellEx
    Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\.
    Under the following registry keys, delete the registry key 12AD9A2D657B7654F96A2EA43F3166B3:
        0E3118066B3FEE6C0AF18C3B9B1A1EE8
        2A31EAB9FA7E3C6D0AF18C3B9B1A1EE8
        6EC3DF47D8A2C9E00AF18C3B9B1A1EE8
        7ABFE44842C12B390AF18C3B9B1A1EE8
        C9AE13788D0B61F80AF18C3B9B1A1EE8
        DA42BC89BF25F5BD0AF18C3B9B1A1EE8



Remove Symantec Endpoint Security files and folders

    Restart the computer into Safe Mode. To enter Safe Mode on Windows Vista and Windows 7, read the Microsoft article Start your computer in safe mode.
    In Safe Mode, log on as the Administrator account.
    Delete the following files and folders. If a file or folder is not present, proceed to the next one.
        C:\Program Files\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection (Or the appropriate directory if you installed in a different one)
        C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate (Or the appropriate directory if you installed in a different one)
        C:\Program Files\Symantec\ (Or the appropriate directory if you installed in a different one)
        C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
        C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Symantec Endpoint Protection
        C:\ProgramData\Symantec
    Delete the following driver files in C:\Windows\System32\drivers. In all cases delete the files with the extensions .sys, .cat, and .inf with the following prefixes:
        Coh_Mon
        SrtSp
        SrtSp64
        SrtSpl
        SrtSpl64
        SrtSpx
        SrtSpx64
        SymDns
        SymDns64
        SymEvent
        SymEvent64x86
        SymFw
        SymIds
        SymNdis
        SymNdisv
        SymRedir
        SymRedrv
        SymTdi
        SysPlant
        Teefer2
        Wgx
        WpsDrvnt
        WpsHelper
    Delete the following driver files in both C:\Windows\System32 and C:\Windows\SysWOW64:
        BugslayerUtil.dll
        Cba.dll
        FwsVpn.dll
        Loc32Vc0.dll
        MsgSys.dll
        Nts.dll
        Pds.dll
        SysFer.dll
        SymVPN.dll
    Go to C:\Windows\Installer\.
    For each file in C:\Windows\Installer, right-click the file and select Properties.
    On the Summary tab, check to see whether the file was created by Symantec. If it was, delete the file.
    Repeat steps 6-9 for every file in the folder.


Remove the Teefer driver

    Click Start > Search, type cmd, and press Ctrl+Shift+Enter to start a command prompt with Administrator privileges.
    Type pnputil -e to list the Symantec drivers in the driver store.
    Type pnputil -f -d oem<n>.inf to remove Symantec drivers from driver store, where <n> is a number corresponding to one of the Symantec drivers listed in the previous step.
    Type exit to close the command prompt.
    In the Windows registry editor, navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002bE10318}.
    Delete any keys that have a value of ComponentId that is set to symc_teefer2mp.
    Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}.
    Delete any sub keys that have a name containing SYMC_TEEFER2MP.
    Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{cac88424-7515-4c03-82e6-71a87abac361}.
    Delete any sub keys that have a name containing SYMC_TEEFER2MP.
    Close the Windows Registry Editor.
    In the Device Manager (devmgmt.msc), go to Network Adapters, and delete all entries with "teefer" in them.
    Delete any network adapters to which teefer was attached.
    This causes the adapters to be reinstalled. This step must be done in order for there to be network connectivity after you restart the computer.
    Restart the computer into normal mode.


----------



## zootac (Apr 4, 2012)

or there the old way type in regedit find the Registry this programs using and Delete it then delete the rest thats in local disk c: Program Files where its at mite work.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 4, 2012)

As a last resort, you can open a ticket with Norton or contact their support and get the *Cleanwipe* file from them, for the version that is appropriate to your needs.
Cleanwipe has the tendency to dis-able your NIC, so here is a link to some info, if, anyone ever needs it > How to restore network connectivity if cleanwipe tool removes the network card drivers

Have you tried the Norton Removal Tool (not sure if it will work with enterprise software)> Download and run the Norton Removal Tool to uninstall your Norton product

However, here are some links that may help:

Knowledge Base Search for manually uninstall Symantec Endpoint Protection client windows xp
Manual uninstallation documents for Symantec Endpoint Protection
Contact Business Support
How to manually uninstall Symantec Endpoint Protection client from Windows 2000, XP and 2003, 32-bit Editions
The Symantec Endpoint Protection Support Tool<- you maybe able to repair your install, so you can remove it, again.
About the Symantec Endpoint Protection Support Tool
How to un-install Symantec Antivirus, Symantec Endpoint Protection,and Symantec Endpoint Protection Manager, and what to do if that fails






brandonwh64 said:


> HMM it sounds like your PC is ready for a format and a full reinstall of Windows :/



You may have to do what brandonwh64 says, if, your un-install is not successful or you cannot get it un-installed without crippling your Windows install.

Just my own opinion... I don't use Norton products because the un-install routines seem to always fubar something... at least for me.

Goodluck, hope it works out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

One thing I do often is use acronis and take incremental images of my system (about once a month) so if something ever did happen, I would have EVERYTHING atleast backed up from a image prior. This is why my windows image has lasted almost over 2 years.


----------



## Drone (Apr 4, 2012)

Egneil said:


> I currently can't uninstall the program 'Symantec Endpoint Protection' from my computer.



You can run Norton removal

https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...10133834EN&product=home&version=1&pvid=f-home


----------



## Egneil (Apr 4, 2012)

I've taken a look at everything I can and it hasn't helped all that much. I haven't tried to manually uninstall because I can't stop the services and I don't want to ruin my computer. I also don't want to reformat my computer because I don't have a new OS to switch to. (And I will switch, I don't want to keep using XP, and windows 7 or linux cannot play the games I want.) I couldn't find revo uninstaller, so I link would be useful.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

GOOGLE is your friend


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 4, 2012)

Drone said:


> You can run Norton removal
> 
> https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...10133834EN&product=home&version=1&pvid=f-home



Hmmm, little late to the game?
See post 14.



Egneil said:


> I've taken a look at everything I can and it hasn't helped all that much. I haven't tried to manually uninstall because I can't stop the services and I don't want to ruin my computer. I also don't want to reformat my computer because I don't have a new OS to switch to. (And I will switch, I don't want to keep using XP, and windows 7 or linux cannot play the games I want.) I couldn't find revo uninstaller, so I link would be useful.



Let me google that for you.... Revo Uninstaller

Edit: Goodluck with REVO...



brandonwh64 said:


> GOOGLE is your friend



Dam*, I need to type faster... but, I think mine is cuter.


----------



## Egneil (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry about the wait but stuff got in the way of trying the Revo uninstaller. Anyway after trying it I was able to remove my problem and my broken ccleaner. Thank you for your help.


----------

